# Help: might be piping in sermons via video feed



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 20, 2014)

Need some advice for a sage in tech matters. Working with a group of about 30 that worships (functionally) in an area about 400 sq ft. We *might* be moving to a video feed format from a "parent" church. We as a church will need to hunt down the devices for this and provide the parent with the camera. The receiver devices we'll need. Cost is a serious matter being a relatively cash-strapped group - efficiency is of the utmost. So, for any who can answer these question (severally or comprehensively,) please pitch a life-preserver to this tech-illiterate cad (links to Amazon, WalMart, etc would be helpful where appropriate):

1. What size monitor would be optimal? Flat screen panel TV?
2. Would you suggest additional audio? What size?
3. What video camera would be of optimal use here?
4. Lapel mic? Podium mic?
5. One friend recommended this: "It is as simple as taking an iPhone or iPod and using the recording app feature with this lapel mic (Amazon.com: Audio-Technica ATR-3350 Lavalier Omnidirectional Condenser Microphone: Musical Instruments), which you can attach inconspicuously to your suit jacket. When you are done preaching, you stop the recording. And the next time you are connected to a wireless internet connection you can send me the file from
the iPod or iPhone with 2 clicks of a button."
6. Total cost?
7. Differing opinions/Other suggestions?


----------



## littlepeople (Mar 20, 2014)

The first question is do want to stream LIVE services from the parent church? number 5 indicates that is not the case, but I wasn't sure


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 21, 2014)

Live preferably. 5 in other eventualities.


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 21, 2014)

As a Scot I thought this was about the bagpipes! [ ALWAYS LOOK FOR THE CONTEXT]


----------



## Tirian (Mar 21, 2014)

use a landline phone for the audio component for reliability (ie, conference call) amplified at the receiving end over a small amp+speakers
use a network/IP enabled *projector* not a tv if you are going to do video
hd video will need continuous 2mbps which is a big ask for connectivity. if you are going to compromise on video quality (which I guess you must) just use a webcam with a skype enabled device


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 21, 2014)

Eoghan, ha! Tirian, good thoughts. I appreciate that.


----------



## Edward (Mar 21, 2014)

For 30 people, you don't need a projector. A flat screen will be more than adequate. Sunday school classes up to twice that size at our church use flatscreens instead of projectors. We still have projectors in the fellowship hall larger rooms (100 and up). You might be better off with a couple of 32 inch instead of a single 60 inch or so, depending on how the room is set up. 

Our Sunday School class has done remote presentations from Italy and the Philippines via Skype. There were sine minor quality issues with the video. We pipe the sound into the room's sound system via audio out from the laptop and it was fine. (Wifi into the laptop). Quality is going to be better with a high speed wireless connection - what are you going to have from the ISP? 

If you do decide to use an Iphone for the video, I'd suggest duct taping it to a large, steady object so it doesn't move around. But you'd be a lot better off spending a lot less money for a camera. 

Considerations (some mentioned above). 

1 live or taped
2 whole service or just sermon 
3 shape of the room. 
4 what does the broadcasting church have now in the way of equipment/connectivity
5 what is available to the receiving church have in the way of connectivity 
6 can the guy who suggested using a cell phone be cut out of the planning process.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, Edward.

1 live or taped Live
2 whole service or just sermon Perhaps the whole sermon, still debating.
3 shape of the room.  Roughly square
4 what does the broadcasting church have now in the way of equipment/connectivity Unsure as yet. Perhaps high speed and a laptop. A soundboard perhaps. 
5 what is available to the receiving church have in the way of connectivity we are working this up - we have nothing per se. This will be our next leg - no internet, will need to make purchases for the receiver and connectivity.
6 can the guy who suggested using a cell phone be cut out of the planning process. LOL


----------

